# Boarding contract that new stable owner wants me to sign



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It is common to have them listed as additionally insured. That way if you cause an accident at their place they are covered. When I organize events I have myself and the property listed as additionally insured. That way also if your coverage lapses they will be notified.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Umm, no. Just my opinion. If they are running the stable as a business they should be carrying their own liability insurance. If it were me, I'd cross out that part of the contract, state in writing that you carry insurance on you and your horse, but you will NOT be adding the owner to your policy, and initial it.. Sounds like they're trying to cheap out on caring their own policy by forcing the boarders to pay for it. Any reputable business owner knows it is their responsibility to have insurance on their property. 

Perhaps they are unable to get insurance for some reason. Not your problem .
They CAN post signs stating "under such and such state law, it is understood that working with equines poses an inherent risk, and owner is not responsible for any injuries/death in the pursuit of said activities ".

When I taught Equine Massage at my barn, I had each student sign this form. 

However, I don't think that it would cover willful negligence on the part of the BO.

Someone on here with a legal background can perhaps offer more advice.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

As a BO they should be carrying their own liability policy. Even if the boarder carried them as "additional insured" as a business, in the event of a lawsuit, they would be sued separately anyhow. I would not be naming them on my policy, part of your board costs should be being used for them to pay for their own policy. Sounds like they are trying to run barefoot, and as THAT is a huge red flag, I'd be demanding to see their liability policy for the business. Bottom line? I'd be moving in the near future, I think.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

That is _not at all_ common or even heard of in my area and I'd balk at such a thing too. This does almost look like the new barn owner doesn't want to be bothered with carrying insurance and that actually puts you _at more risk!_
At least here in the US, the insurance companies will fight it out no matter who is at fault. Yours would probably be dragged into the fight but you might be signing too many of your rights away (and admitting future liability) if you add them specifically to your own policy. Call your agent, they should know the answer to that question.


----------

